# Hells bay Professional vs Waterman



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

brecken said:


> What are the differences.


Aren't they the same hull with a different topside layouts?


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

I’m pretty sure Bryon Chamberlin has a HB Professional and fishes beachside tarpon. I think the Waterman is more so a backcountry boat and has lower freeboard, but don’t quote me on that.

I just got into an East Cape Fury, which is somewhat comparable, spec-wise, to a Professional. It performs very well beachside. I’ve never fished a Professional, but I have walked around one. It has a smaller feel than the Fury, for sure, and no deadrise. I like the fact that the Fury has a little deadrise when riding through the tougher stuff. More forgiving. 

Out of the two you mentioned, I’d take a harder look at the Professional. Lots of happy owners of those. Another option in the HB lineup is the Marquesa. Sponson boats don’t spin as well on the pole and the Marquesa has no sponsons and a good bit of deadrise for a softer ride.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Up until 2003 the hull of the 18' Waterman and the Professional 17.8 were the same, only the top cap was different.

In 2004, the hull of Professional was changed and has a slightly wider rear end. Supposedly, this was to give a little more floatation for the newer, heavier 4 strokes that everyone started hanging off the back. The hull weight went up with the new design, so the draft was negligible at best.

I have a 2002 Waterman 18 and a good friend (Bonecracker) has 2002 Professional 17.8. We have been on each other's skiff many times. Aside from the top cap, they're identical hulls. The top cap on my Waterman doesn't have as many hatches and mine is a "no floor" model, but the height of the hull is the same and both perform the same on the water.

Both of us fish our skiffs on the beach for tarpon and both of us have fished some nasty days when we should've stayed home, but these are very capable hulls. Unlike a Marquesa, Maverick HPXV and some of the EC Evos, our boats do not have any "V" deadrise in the back and will ride rougher in choppy conditions. In these times, we pull the throttle back a little and run a tab down on one side to catch a little break, riding on the edge of the skiff. This is only done during some very nasty conditions.

Both are great skiffs for shallow inshore / beach tarpon and awesome for piling, but a Marquesa HPXV and a few ECC models may be better if you want a better ride and give up a little draft in the shallows.

Disclaimer: Just my opinion. I like all skiffs and I'm not a so called "fan boy" of any manufacturer. 

Hope this info helps.

PM me if you have more questions.


----------



## brecken (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks for the feed back! I appreciate it. I ended up getting a 07 Gordon waterman!


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

brecken said:


> Thanks for the feed back! I appreciate it. I ended up getting a 07 Gordon waterman!


Congrats!


----------

